# Acura nsx to make world debut at 2015 north american show



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

TORRANCE, Calif., Dec. 17, 2014 - The production version of the highly anticipated Acura NSX supercar, successor to the legendary original NSX, will make its world debut at the 2015 North American International Auto Show on Jan. 12, 2015. The model will reflect the production design and specifications of the mid-engine Acura supercar that is slated to launch in 2015. To celebrate the impending debut of NSX, Acura released a 30-second teaser video that gives an early glimpse of the production car and the sound of its three-motor, twin-turbocharged Sport Hybrid power unit. View the video on Acura's YouTube channel at youtube.com/Acura.









"The next-generation NSX will deliver a 'new sports experience' true to its heritage and to the supercar concept that originally gave rise to the name NSX," said Mike Accavitti, Acura division senior vice president and general manager. "The NSX will serve as the ultimate expression of Acura performance that is fueling a reenergised brand."









An Acura NSX concept model made its debut at the 2012 North American International Auto Show, where Honda Motor Co., Ltd. President & CEO Takanobu Ito announced that development of a next-generation NSX would launch in three years, led by an American R&D team and produced at a state-of-the-art new plant in Ohio.

"After three years of intensive development work we are excited to reveal this next-generation supercar - the Acura NSX - to the world," said Ted Klaus, chief engineer and global project leader over NSX development. "We've developed a human-centered supercar that responds to the will of the driver and that builds upon the NSX heritage."









The next milestone in the launch of the NSX will be the reveal of the production version at the Acura press conference at the North American International Auto Show on Jan. 12 at 11:50 a.m. ET. Watch the press conference live at youtube.com/Acura.

The NSX is being developed by a global team of engineers led by the company's North American R&D operations in Raymond, Ohio, with design led by the Acura Design Studio in Torrance, CA. The Acura NSX will be produced exclusively at the new Performance Manufacturing Center in Marysville, Ohio, using domestic and globally sourced parts.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Going to be epic.

The video:


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't worry, I'll be at the show and will have plenty of photos. I can't go the day it opens, but I think it's more fun to have photos from a user than some mag.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Can't wait for this.:car:


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh looking forward to this!! Hopefully its a good rival to the GTR, perfect if its same price bracket/performance.


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone know what approximate selling price or MSRP is going to be?

Heard from salespeople/Read on internet/magazines/newspapers anywhere from
$80K-$100K-$125K-$150K.



Was told by Acura sales today that its ~$120,000. Should know on 12-01-2015 from the Detroit Auto Show.


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

Word from NSX site is ~$155,000 w/o options!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I work for Acura so I have tried to keep myself in the loop as much as possible. Any questions send them here!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some more images


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Interwoven Dynamic Exterior Design

“The new NSX is a product of what we term ‘Interwoven Dynamic’ design,” said Michelle Christensen, NSX exterior design project leader. “It represents the ideal blending of exotic sports car form and supercar function.” 

The NSX body features classic low and wide proportions married to modern and alluring surfacing, an aggressive front design, and tail lights that pays homage to the original NSX. The signature side intake and floating C-pillar collects air to feed the mid-mounted engine and directs airflow over the rear deck to increase downforce. To accommodate the new longitudinally mounted twin-turbo V6 and 9-speed DCT, the production vehicle was lengthened (+3 inches) and widened (+1 inch) with a slightly more cab-forward package, compared with the proportions of the NSX Concept shown in 2012.

Every element of the exterior body design has been carefully fashioned for total airflow management for both stability-enhancing downforce and vehicle systems cooling. The NSX has undergone extensive testing at the company’s state-of-the-art wind tunnel in Raymond, Ohio, leading to a number of significant changes from concept to final body design, including modified hood vents, new front fender vents, modified side air intakes, and an optimized deck spoiler.

Dimensions:

NEW NSX 2013 NSX Concept Diff (in.) 2005 NSX Diff (in.) 
Length 176 in.
(4470 mm) 172.8 in. (4390mm) +3.1 174.2 in.
(4425 mm) +1.8 
Width 76.4 in.
(1940 mm) 75.4 in
(1915 mm) +1.0 71.3 in.
(1810 mm) +5.1 
Height 47.8 in.
(1215 mm) 47.2 in.
(1200 mm) +0.6 
46.1 in

(1170 mm)
+1.8 
Wheelbase 103.5 in.(2630 mm) 102.8 in.
(2610 mm) +0.8 99.6 in.
(2350 mm) +11.0 
Front track 65.2 in.
(1655 mm) - - - - 59.5 in.
(1510 mm) +5.7 
Rear track 63.6 in.
(1615 mm) - - - - 
60.7 in.

(1540 mm)
+3.0 

Human Support ****pit

“Consistent with the ‘human-centered supercar’ development concept, the NSX was designed from the inside out with an uncompromising focus on the driver,” said Johnathan Norman, NSX interior design project leader. “Like the original NSX, we created a ‘Human Support ****pit’ that provides exceptional driver control, visibility and packaging, but further advanced to meet the extreme performance expectations of a modern supercar.”

The NSX interior boasts exceptional forward visibility, simple and intuitive controls, and class-leading ergonomics—most notably the seat, which features top-class holding performance with outstanding comfort and easy ingress/egress.

The NSX’s instrument cluster features a dynamic TFT display that responds to changes in the driver-selectable Integrated Dynamics System with pertinent graphics and information. The center console holds the Power button that readies the sport hybrid powertrain, nested in the center of the new Integrated Dynamics System dial control. Interwoven under the handcrafted leather dash panel is the exposed midframe—a functioning chassis structural member that reflects the design aesthetic of a naked sport bike. An ultra-thin, yet super strong A-pillar design and low-mounted instrument panel minimize obstructions to the driver’s view of the road.

Sport Hybrid Power Unit

In keeping with the foundational philosophy of the original NSX, the next-generation NSX is designed to provide a new sports car experience that maximizes the capabilities of the driver, delivering exceptionally intuitive and confidence-inspiring response “at the will of the driver.” 

Acura engineers leveraged the company’s expertise both with high-performance engine and hybrid electric-drive technologies, as well as its two decades of experience with industry-leading dynamic torque-vectoring technologies, including Super-Handling All-Wheel Drive (SH-AWD), to create the most sophisticated, technologically advanced and intelligent powertrain in the supercar universe. 

At the heart of the NSX’s performance capabilities is an all-new mid-mounted, 75-degree, DOHC V6 engine with twin turbochargers mated to an Acura-developed 9-speed DCT. The V6 engine employs a race-inspired compact valve train and dry sump lubrication system to help lower the center of gravity. The all-new 9-speed DCT delivers synapse-quick gear changes and rev-matching downshifts. The rear direct-drive electric motor, housed between the engine and transmission, supports acceleration, braking and transmission shifting performance. The NSX’s front wheels are driven by twin independent high-output electric motors which deliver instantaneous torque response and dynamic left-to-right torque distribution.

The NSX uses its front electric motors for dynamic torque vectoring in addition to enhancing acceleration and braking performance. The result is an instantaneous “zero delay” launch performance and handling response that seems to anticipate the driver’s desire. The NSX has undergone extensive testing at some of the world’s most challenging race circuits, including the famed Nurburgring.

Advanced Multi-Material Body

Also in keeping with the legacy of NSX—the world’s first all-aluminum supercar—the new NSX features an innovative new multi-material body design with world’s-first material applications and construction processes.

The NSX body utilizes a space frame design—an internal frame constructed of aluminum, ultra-high strength steel and other advanced materials. Anchored by a carbon fiber floor, torsional and bending forces are taken up entirely by this ultra-rigid structure which also utilizes advanced joining technologies.

The NSX features world’s-first casting technology that combines the design and manufacturing flexibility of a casting process with the strength and elongation properties of a forged material, enabling significant weight reduction. The body panels are composed of a combination of aluminum and sheet molding composite (SMC).

Advanced Sport Package

The NSX features an “Advanced Sports Package” with placement of key powertrain components –the mid-mounted engine, twin front motors and Sport Hybrid battery pack and power control unit – optimized to concentrate vehicle mass low and toward the center of the vehicle, to further enhance dynamic response. The combination of this packaging concept and the lightweight body give the NSX the lowest center of gravity in its class.

The NSX utilizes a fully independent, all-aluminum front and rear suspension and puts its considerable power down through ContiSportContact™ high-performance tires—245/35Z R19 front and 295/30Z R20 rear—mounted on 19x8.5 inch front and 20x11 inch rear aluminum alloy wheels. Powerful, natural and confident braking performance is provided by 6-piston front and 4-piston rear monoblock calipers squeezing ultra-high performance carbon-ceramic brake discs.

Handling is greatly enhanced by Sport Hybrid Super-Handling All Wheel Drive (Sport Hybrid SH-AWD), enabling lightning-quick response to all driver inputs—steering, braking and throttle—along with the stability, control and launch performance of all-wheel drive. Agile Handling Assist (AHA) uses the subtle application of brake torque to further enhance yaw response and dynamic stability.

The NSX’s dial-operated Integrated Dynamic System features Quiet, Sport, Sport+ and Track modes. The system adjusts engine, motor, transmission and chassis response, as well as the engine sound level, based on the needs of the driver and driving environment. Quiet mode enables electric-only driving at lower speeds for short durations. Dynamic vehicle responses become increasingly sharp as the driver moves from Sport to Sport+ mode and, finally, to Track mode, where the NSX reveals the full spectrum of its performance capabilities.

The NSX also features a “launch” function to achieve the ultimate in “zero delay” launch performance, aided by both the engine and three electric motors.

New Production Facility

The NSX will be manufactured exclusively at the Performance Manufacturing Center (PMC) in Marysville, Ohio, where approximately 100 highly-skilled associates will conduct full body construction, paint, and final assembly using domestic and globally-sourced parts.

The PMC and its processes have been developed to perfectly blend associate craftsmanship and technology in a new approach to manufacturing. By in-housing the body construction, Acura maintains complete control over total body quality, including critical strength, suspension accuracy, and fit and finish—from initial construction all the way to final assembly.

Associates will utilize innovative techniques to deliver next-generation craftsmanship and world-class quality in the realm of specialized, supercar vehicle production.


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

Sheep said:


> I work for Acura so I have tried to keep myself in the loop as much as possible. Any questions send them here!


I know its still early but being a detailer I always look at exterior paint colors whether buying a new car or detailing an older one.

Any word on color options for the new NSX?


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

V6 twin turbo:driver: 9 speed DCT gearbox:doublesho

Im guessing this will be able to hit 200mph in standard form!!:argie:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

jmsc said:


> I know its still early but being a detailer I always look at exterior paint colors whether buying a new car or detailing an older one.
> 
> Any word on color options for the new NSX?


Not sure but there is supposed to be a lot of customization available upon ordering.


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm at the auto show now.  Going to take a TON of photos.


----------

